# Pt. uses,places found,ect.



## Anonymous (Aug 13, 2008)

*Are platinum uses generally around high-temp. applications?Places that conduct higher temps,such as contact points,anywhere that it gets very hot?Can you give me some examples? :?: *


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Aug 13, 2008)

If you visit the WikiPedia website and search Platinum it will explain most of your questions. As far as recovering Pt from Hard Drives, it's more of a labor of love than something to profit from. I could have sworn that the platters of hard drives were mostly Nickel and Cobalt. I'm sure some of the more knowledgeable members will swing by to correct me shortly as I'm only recalling from a post on this forum.

Use the search function here at the forum and you'll discover much information in regards to your quest.


Welcom to the forum. You'll find this one to be the best in its class!

Good Luck


----------



## butcher (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.platinum.matthey.com/publications/platinum-metals-review-scientific-research-journal/pmr-current-issue-back-issues/

some very interesting reading on platinum.


----------

